# How do I turn on a Feliway diffuser?



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Vet said to use it for my girls' fighting. Got one, but can't tell which position is ON.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Mine are pretty old, so maybe they changed them...but there was no on or off. Just plug it in and it's on...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Mine are pretty old, so maybe they changed them...but there was no on or off. Just plug it in and it's on...


Same. Plugged in = on.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

It should turn on once you plug it in.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

there is no turn on switch. Just plug it in. You could put it on a separate timer to go off when the room(s) are not being used.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Marcia said:


> there is no turn on switch. Just plug it in. You could put it on a separate timer to go off when the room(s) are not being used.


Would that work? From what I understand it takes 24 hours for it to permeate the room. To turn it off, say overnight, it would take time to fill the room again..... making it almost useless.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

If it has a 'Switch' looking button, I imagine it's for high/low scenting (how much scent is getting out).


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

what is the use of Feliway diffuser


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Feliway is a natural calming liquid. It goes into a plug in diffuser. SOme people feel it doesn't effect their cat at all...

I am one who swears by it for my boys. MowMow gets positively man and horrible if it runs out.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

what are the effects


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It has a calming effect on some cats. If they are very nervous, aggressive, or easily stressed it may help them.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

will it effect my 5 months old kitten she is very aggressive and do i need to put the diffuser in every room


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It would depend on the cat. I've had wonderful luck, others have not.

I guess it depends on the size of the rooms and how big the area is that she is in. 2 Feliways cover my 900 square foot apartment.
This might help:
Frequently Asked Questions


----------

